# Probleme Outlook Web Access



## gazzetta (17 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

j'ai un probleme avec le Outlook Web Access (OWA) de mon boulot.
Je n'arrive pas à acceder à la messagerie extranet sur Safari ou Firefox.
Concernant Safari, il me dit le message suivant:
Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page « https://mailpub.louvre-hotels.fr/exchweb/bin/auth/owaauth.dll » car le serveur a inopinément interrompu la connexion. Ceci arrive parfois lorsque le serveur est occupé. Attendez quelques minutes et essayez à nouveau.

Concernant Firefox, il me dit le message suivant:
vous avez choisit d'ouvrir owaauth.dll et une fenetre apparait.

Y a t il une solution?

Merci d'avance.

PS: bien sur je n'arrive pas à rattacher mon adresse sur Mail.


----------



## Aliboron (17 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



gazzetta a dit:


> j'ai un probleme avec le Outlook Web Access (OWA) de mon boulot. Je n'arrive pas à acceder à la messagerie extranet sur Safari ou Firefox.


A mon avis, c'est avant tout une question de paramétrage sur le serveur. Personnellement, je ne rencontre pas de souci pour me connecter au serveur de mon établissement, aussi bien sur mon Mac avec Safari ou Firefox que sur mon iPhone. Dans tous les cas, c'est sur une adresse du type https://mail.xxxxxxxx.xxx/exchange/ et ça fonctionne sans souci (j'ai juste une fenêtre d'identification qui s'affiche alors, ce qui est bien entendu logique). 

Visiblement, c'est au niveau de cette fenêtre d'authentification qu'il y a un souci, vu le nom de la .dll. Peut-être faut-il installer quelque chose de spécifique pour que ce ne soit pas "Windows only" ??? Bref, à voir avec ton Service Informatique...


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) :
Ceci dit, Outlook Web Access, c'est typiquement une question d'internet. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## gazzetta (20 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour la réponse.

Je viens d'apprendre qu'un autre collegue utilise son macbook et arrive sans aucun probleme a ouvrir Outlook Web Access.

????? 

y a t il un réglage différent d'un Macbook à un Macbook Pro?

Merci


----------

